# I can't cry



## Koneko (Jul 5, 2016)

I can't cry.

I've come to realize this a few weeks ago, when my mom told me my aunt has brain cancer. I didn't feel sad at all. It was just a feeling of 'oh.. OK'. I'm afraid.. And I use that lightly because I don't feel fear.. I guess I'm more concerned that if someone closer to me dies or something I won't grieve or care. And that if this dp/dr goes away it will all hit me at once and I won't be able to handle it.

It's gotten to the point that I look for sad videos/images to try to force myself to cry and I can't.

The werid thing is that it's only a sense of numbness to sad things. I've read many studies and have seen fmri's so I know aversive stimuli is blunted, but there is no blunting affect to happy things. Not sure if this is normal.

Feedback is appreciated.


----------



## i_feel_trapped (Jul 19, 2016)

I can relate, i'm sorry about your aunt. My grandma was diagnosed with cancer and I felt sad but I didn't cry. I can't cry. Good luck and if you ever need anything, PM me because i'm ALWAYS here.


----------

